# Black Rhom Feeding Help



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys i was wondering since my new rhom is burning through guppies can i feed him slices of meat? i was thinking like deer meat or beef? if i can how big should the pieces of meat be? he's about 2"


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Buy him some uncooked shrimp and cut it into small bite sized pieces. You can also feed him tilapia and smelts, any white fish.

Mammal meat is not recommended.


----------



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok shrimp sounds good I will get some this weekend, thanks Can i ask why mammal meat is not recommended?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

It is fatty and hard to digest. Now of course, in the wild if something were to fall into the water it will attract the piranhas. They are known to eat baby birds that have fallen from their nests, mice etc.

I personally feed my Geryi small chunks of chicken every now and again but his main food source is white fish.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

a very small portion of venison would probably not hurt much as it is very, very lean meat, however i would not make it a habit


----------



## Dorrien (Feb 20, 2010)

Right now I feed mine Crayfish, feeders, beef heart, ghost shrimp, crickets, worms, chopped chicken(rarely), plus a host of other fish at the aquarium..like danios, gouramis, and he just ate my giant pleco damn. i mix it up so its never the same thing. right now hes trying to root the crayfish out the log lol.


----------



## scooobi (May 19, 2011)

I feed my rhom all kinds of white fish,mussels,shrimp,with hikari gold pellets inserted into each peice as he wont eat the pellets on there own.


----------

